# 1990 Novara info needed



## SteveInNH (May 30, 2006)

Can anyone tell me about the 1990 Novara Ponderosa? 

I am a wicked Clyde (6'5" and 250lbs) and there is a 22" version of this bike available from a family member. I'd like it for use on the beginner trails near my house with my 8 and 11 year old boys. 

I'm told it's got Deore LX components, but that is all I know. The condition of this particular bike is excellent. All I have to do is adjust the seat and ride. Is it worth the money to have it shipped to me sight unseen?

Does anyone have pictures or a scan of a Novara catalog or something?
There just isn't much info on old Novara's in VRC.


----------



## SteveInNH (May 30, 2006)

*1 year on MTBR*

Oh, and I just noticed I've been a member on MTBR for one year now.
I'll have to celebrate!


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

should be great for what you're talking about!
I believe novara's were always REI's house brand. they're always good bang for the buck... if it's in decent shape, it'd be worth the $50-ish to ship it.

came up with this interesting link with a bit of quick lunchtime googling.
http://www.parkpre.com/history.htm

_*Parkpre* frames were made at the *Fairly Bike Manufacturing Co Ltd* factory in Taiwan, where Cozy had a relationship. Cozy designed a few other things, he designed the original Timbuk II tyre, and had something to do with the Porcupine tyre. A Californian guy originally designed Pulstar Hubs, featured on many Parkpre bikes, Cozy took the design overseas, mass-producing it for the inventor. I think that this was the Hubs downfall, as the bearings and races used were of inferior quality, the hubs failed long before the wheelset should have. I'm sure many of you can verify this, I can._
_Cozy was a famous frame designer before starting his own company... he built frames for REI under their own brand name (Novara), and designed and built the Kastle ski brand bike._
_Cozy Yamakoshi has been in the bicycle business for over 30 years. Cozy was a Product Development manager at Western States Imports for many years. WSI was the company who made Centurion and Diamond Backs. He was instrumental in the manufacturing of BMX bikes in Japan and importing them to the United States.

_PS-happy mtbr b-day_
_


----------



## SteveInNH (May 30, 2006)

*Thanks LB*

We can ship it from Seattle to Boston on Amtrack for $67.00. I'm going to go ahead and do it.

It would still be great if anyone had some more info... I'm just curious and it's going to be a while before it gets here. Pictures would be awesome.

Thanks


----------



## SteveInNH (May 30, 2006)

*Bike is on the way*

UPS ended up being the best price from commercial address to commercial address. It's going from Seattle to Boston for about $38.00.

Anyone interested in seeing pictures after it arrives and I get it put back together?


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

Hey, now wait just a minute! Nothing is supposed to leave Seattle without the HOOVER's OK!.....all right , it's ok.


----------



## SteveInNH (May 30, 2006)

*Sorry dude...*



stan4bikes said:


> Hey, now wait just a minute! Nothing is supposed to leave Seattle without the HOOVER's OK!.....all right , it's ok.


It just got here the other day.
Some quick pics.....


----------



## Acesingle (Jul 20, 2005)

*Nice Bike*

Yeah, that is a cool bike. Let us know the specific component groups on it. Looks like it's in pretty good shape, I like the cable noodle for the seat binder junction. Enjoy riding it!:thumbsup:


----------



## SteveInNH (May 30, 2006)

*Deore DX M650*



Acesingle said:


> Yeah, that is a cool bike. Let us know the specific component groups on it. Looks like it's in pretty good shape, I like the cable noodle for the seat binder junction. Enjoy riding it!:thumbsup:


Deore DX M650

The bike is clean, and fun to ride. The front rapidfire shifter is not clicking.....


----------

